# Partial Cholecystectomy



## ksb0211 (Mar 7, 2011)

One of our surgeon's was scheduled to perform a lap cholecystectomy.  During the course of the surgery, it was noted that the gallbladder was actually adhesed tightly to the duodenum.  The surgeon determined that this could not be safely dissected free without risking injury laparoscopically.  He then attempted open cholecystectomy.  Long story short, partial cholecystectomy and cholangiogram performed.  The decision was that further dissection in this hostile field was inadvisable.  
Do I code 47605?  Or is there another code or modifier that needs to be utilized?

Thanks.


----------



## surgonc87 (Mar 7, 2011)

report

47605-M-53

DX
-Primary
-adhesion
-v64.41


----------

